# Hello from NC



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I new to this site. I'm on my sixth "last" sailboat, an Oday 25 "Tuco". I lived aboard an old Columbia 28 back in the nineties. I've sailed in coastal NC for around 25 years, mostly in the Pamlico River/Sound, Neuse River, Beaufort and the Pungo River. I joined my first yacht club last year, the River Rats located in Jordan Creek off the Pungo. Now that I'm retired I'm thinking about upsizing to 28-32 feet, probably a Cape Dory or Bristol increasing my cruising time. I hate to give up the Oday though, no boat payments, easy to singlehand, roomy for it's size. Most of my boat time lately has been at the dock, drinking beer and reading and I need to get back into cruising. Well, I just wanted to say hello and introduce myself. Hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you with us. Nothing beats being retired and having a sailboat. Go when you want, do what you want, and no schedule to worry about. Of course the lack of income to feed the boat sucks but what the heck, life is still good. Best of luck.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. You in Belhaven, or further down the river?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Further South*



PBzeer said:


> Welcome aboard. You in Belhaven, or further down the river?


I'm South of Belhaven. My boat's docked in Jordan Creek.


----------



## planewood1 (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet! 
Retire..... now that's what I want to do. Still need to put in a few more years but I keep looking towards that light at the end of the tunnel. 
Best of luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hang in there*



planewood1 said:


> Welcome to Sailnet!
> Retire..... now that's what I want to do. Still need to put in a few more years but I keep looking towards that light at the end of the tunnel.
> Best of luck!


Hang in there, you'll be there before you know it. After you retire, cruise on down south for while and check out the area. Thanks for the response.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey...Welcome...Manteo here...see you when you're out cruising!


----------



## planewood1 (May 9, 2008)

When I do retire, I will complete my circumnav first, THEN settle down in a cosy, warm local and enjoy life with fellow sailors!!!


----------

